# paper template to position plate drill holes



## NatureMan (Jan 21, 2008)

New to routing. Bought a generic router table. Now have to drill the adapter plate for my Porter-Cable 690 LR.
It’s manual (under “Installing the Router Table Adaptor Plate”)
has a Table 1 for various router brands showing hole sizes, recommended fasteners and whether or not base plate should be removed. However, the manual excluded a paper template (it said was included) to position the drill holes. 
Is there a free copy of this on the net or can I make one? If so, how?
Thanks,
NatureMan


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi NatureMan

You have the best template (paper template) , it's on the router, see link below

http://wealdentool.com/acatalog/tips_23.html

http://wealdentool.com/acatalog/tips_18.html 

===========




NatureMan said:


> New to routing. Bought a generic router table. Now have to drill the adapter plate for my Porter-Cable 690 LR.
> It’s manual (under “Installing the Router Table Adaptor Plate”)
> has a Table 1 for various router brands showing hole sizes, recommended fasteners and whether or not base plate should be removed. However, the manual excluded a paper template (it said was included) to position the drill holes.
> Is there a free copy of this on the net or can I make one? If so, how?
> ...


----------



## NatureMan (Jan 21, 2008)

bobj3,
Thanks for the help. 
Just time to scan links...Looks doable but hesitate to say "mission complete" yet.
NatureMan


----------

